

Bugzilla has 1,000,000 bugs now - snowmantw
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1000000

======
EragonJ
Happy 1,000,000 bugs +++++++++

------
andreastt
Happy 1 millionth bug!

